# Bringing a financed truck into Mexico under FM3



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,
The days are counting down till the end of February when I will be relocating for work to Monterrey.

I have almost everything I need but have a question of bringing in a financed vehicle into Mexico for an extended time.

I have a 2007 Ford escape that I finance. Since I do not have the title yet and am still making payments, what do I need to get from Ford Credit as "permission" to take the vehicle into Mexico under an FM3?

Conor


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Hello everyone,
> The days are counting down till the end of February when I will be relocating for work to Monterrey.
> 
> I have almost everything I need but have a question of bringing in a financed vehicle into Mexico for an extended time.
> ...


Just exactly that. Notarized permission from Ford Credit. They will put a time limit on how long you can be in Mexico but all you need to do is to request an extension since Mexico does not seem to check on the time limit and the "import permission" runs for as long as your FM3. I did this last May when I came down here.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

pappabee said:


> Just exactly that. Notarized permission from Ford Credit. They will put a time limit on how long you can be in Mexico but all you need to do is to request an extension since Mexico does not seem to check on the time limit and the "import permission" runs for as long as your FM3. I did this last May when I came down here.


Thanks...so if I call them today they will know exactly what I need? I dont have my FM3 booklet yet...will they need that info?

one more question...how long does it usually take to get the notorized letter?


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

You need permission from the lien holder. I've never really found anything detailed describing the format and as far as I know there is no official "form". 

What has always worked for us is a letter on the bank letterhead containing vehicle description and VIN, authorization for named parties (us) to take vehicle to Mexico (destination city neamed) for the specific dates, signed by bank officer with phone number for any questions, notarized, and then signed by us agreeing to the terms. The bank kept a copy for themself.

That was for two week or less trips. In your case, the question is if your bank would be willing to give an open ended authorization for you to take it there semi-permanently.

If you get your permit online, they request you email the supporting docs after the fact.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Thanks...so if I call them today they will know exactly what I need? I dont have my FM3 booklet yet...will they need that info?
> 
> one more question...how long does it usually take to get the notorized letter?


In our case (local credit union) they did NOT have any idea what was needed. We sorta made it up together sitting with the bank officer. Pretty much including anything that we thought Mexico might ask to see. So we may or may not have needed the detail as described above. The bank did want to include the authorized drivers and dates, though. They also wanted to see (and made a copy) of our Mexican insurance policy with full coverage. Now that I type this, maybe they put in specific dates to match the policy dates.

It took us about 30 minutes the first time. Walked into the branch, told the officer what we needed, she typed it up. After that, we just take in the previous letter and asked for a new one with new dates. Takes about 10 minutes. One year we procrastinated and walked in the day we were supposed to be leaving.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

In my case all I did was call Ford Credit and gave them my account number and told them that I wanted to drive my car into Mexico. I had to prove to them that I had Mexican auto insurance that was enough to cover the remaining balance of the loan. They didn't require that I have the insurance list them as owner so the entire process was easy. 

Ford Credit sent me the permission and (at the time the US Consul was allowed to issue the import permit) I took it to the consul and got my permit. Ford did limit the initial permission to 6 mos but they have extended it again for that same amount of time.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

pappabee said:


> In my case all I did was call Ford Credit and gave them my account number and told them that I wanted to drive my car into Mexico. I had to prove to them that I had Mexican auto insurance that was enough to cover the remaining balance of the loan. They didn't require that I have the insurance list them as owner so the entire process was easy.
> 
> Ford Credit sent me the permission and (at the time the US Consul was allowed to issue the import permit) I took it to the consul and got my permit. Ford did limit the initial permission to 6 mos but they have extended it again for that same amount of time.


wow...thanks again for the quick response. Do you have a recommendation for Mexican auto insurance? Preferably something I can set up over the phone or internet.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> wow...thanks again for the quick response. Do you have a recommendation for Mexican auto insurance? Preferably something I can set up over the phone or internet.


I suggest that you Goggle "auto insurance in Mexico" and take you pick. Most of the ones that my friends have used have been very easy to deal with. Just a phone call and you're all set. Just be sure that you have everything covered and remember that in Mexico you are guilty until proven innocent you be sure that you have legal coverage also.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

We've had good results with mexadventure.com


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

To get a Temp vehicle permit you will need the title or pink slip...and original registration...suerte
Costco sells insurence on line..........


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> To get a Temp vehicle permit you will need the title or pink slip...and original registration...suerte
> Costco sells insurence on line..........


I'm sorry but in April of 2010 I got my permit with my registration, my proof of insurance and a letter from Ford Credit. I did not have a title or a pink slip. I Mexico required title or pink slip then no financed vehicle could come into the country.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have never been asked for my title, only the registration. The first few times I entered, I brought a copy of the title to the window and they looked at it with a "whatever" kind of attitude so now I just keep the copy in my car. The don't even ask me about insurance. They just ask for the registration, a credit card and a copy of my license.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are some registration forms which do not include the VIN. If that is the case, the title would be required. Rare, but I've heard that it is the case. Remember, we're not talking of just US or Canadian cars. There are other countries in the Americas.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is form the SRE website:

Temporary Importation of Motor Vehicles

American tourists planning to go to Mexico by car beyond the border zone ( 20 to 30 kilometers of the border with the United States) must previously get a tourist card from the Mexican consulate or Mexican Immigration at the border checkpoint. They must also obtain a temporary import permit for the vehicle. Proof of citizenship, car title (or pink slip) and registration must be produced, along with the driver’s license, to a Banjército Bank at a Mexican Customs office. The fee to process the permit will be approximately $25.00 (remember that fees change every six months according to the respective law). A bond must be posted at Banjército either in cash (US$200 to 400.00 depending on the model of the car) or by credit card, to ensure foreign made vehicles will be taken out of the country at permit expiration date. Visa, American Express, or Master Card are welcome by Banjército. 

If the vehicle is not paid off, please submit a notarized letter of authorization issued by the proprietor. If the car or van belongs to your employer, you will be required to produce an identification as his (her) employee. If the vehicle is rented, you should submit the rental contract with the respective authorization.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> If the vehicle is rented, you should submit the rental contract with the respective authorization.


This implies that rental vehicles can enter Mexico. I was under the impression that it was impossible.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico will allow rental vehicles, with the proper permissions from the owner, as indicated above. However, there are restrictions on trucks and trailers and the fact that most rental agencies won't give the necessary permission.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Avis and others rent cars and 4wd vehicles into Mexico but they make you buy insurence from them, some are even one way with huge charges...There are even rental cars from Mexico that can be taken to Belize and Guatemala....


----------

